# bought a new truck today



## hossthehermit (May 3, 2014)

first brandy new truck I ever bought


----------



## BrotherBart (May 3, 2014)

I think the color is ugly.


----------



## fossil (May 3, 2014)

Wrong truck.  Hope this helps.

(actually, I quite coincidentally happened to order a "brandy new" car today)


----------



## firefighterjake (May 3, 2014)

Looks sharp ... not sure about the color though.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 3, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> first brandy new truck I ever bought


Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 3, 2014)

Rminds me of when I hunted and fished in maine,stop and ask for directions,reply was usually something like-"turn left at uncle bills house"!


----------



## Dix (May 3, 2014)

Still have my brand new truck.

It's pretty cool, buying a new truck.


----------



## hossthehermit (May 4, 2014)

Out with the old ..........







In with the new ...........(that's the ol' lady, not me)


----------



## homebrewz (May 4, 2014)

Any frame issues with the old truck? Just curious.. I've been reading both good and bad stories about rusty frames in the late 90's to early 00's trucks.


----------



## hossthehermit (May 4, 2014)

homebrewz said:


> Any frame issues with the old truck? Just curious.. I've been reading both good and bad stories about rusty frames in the late 90's to early 00's trucks.


Toyota replaced the frame on my old Tacoma back in 2010. I bought that one used back in 2005, been a good truck, just felt the time was right for a bigger one.


----------



## fossil (May 4, 2014)

Beauty.


----------



## begreen (May 4, 2014)

Congratulations! That looks like a serious toy hauler. I'm jealous.


----------



## valley ranch (May 4, 2014)

Good for you, hope you have nothing but the best with it.

Richard


----------



## blacktail (May 5, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Highbeam (May 5, 2014)

Regular cab? Don't see many of those anymore, especially after owning an extended cab. Where do you put your rifle? or saw? or...


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 5, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Regular cab? Don't see many of those anymore, especially after owning an extended cab. Where do you put your rifle? or saw? or...


Family?


----------



## hossthehermit (May 5, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Regular cab? Don't see many of those anymore, especially after owning an extended cab. Where do you put your rifle? or saw? or...



"Got a gun rack, Goat Ropers Need Love, Too sticker, and it's ............."


----------



## Jags (May 5, 2014)

So its a goat ropers truck?


----------



## hossthehermit (May 5, 2014)

Jags said:


> So its a goat ropers truck?



All in yer perception, Jags. ( Can't say I never roped me a goat, though, or any other farm animal, for that matter ). I, personally, am sick and tired of trying to cram an 8' sheet of plywood into a 5' bed .......... and there is actually more room behind the seats than there was in the Tacoma ....... spent a couple weeks trying to FIND a regular cab w/ 8' bed, 1950# payload, and 10,200 tow capacity ...........


----------



## Jags (May 5, 2014)

Back into a good solid tree.  They will fit.


----------



## hossthehermit (May 5, 2014)

Jags said:


> Back into a good solid tree.  They will fit.


----------



## Bobbin (May 5, 2014)

Grand! just grand... , make sure the good woman sees the dance floor, Hoss.!  We need a pick up 'round here, too.  Number crunchin' will be involved, but _I'm the one _thinkin' in terms of hauling.  Is that weird?


----------



## valley ranch (May 5, 2014)

hermit, You from Texas?


----------



## BrotherBart (May 5, 2014)

I was two-steppin with my boss's wife in Lubbock, Texas one night when the band was doing that song. She stopped and looked at me and said "I think they are singing about my eldest.".


----------



## Dix (May 5, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> Grand! just grand... , make sure the good woman sees the dance floor, Hoss.!  We need a pick up 'round here, too.  Number crunchin' will be involved, but _I'm the one _thinkin' in terms of hauling.  Is that weird?



Get the truck.

And obviously, no, it is not !!

Trust me on this one, big time *cackles madly*


----------



## valley ranch (May 5, 2014)

Ya know, Never had a brand new truck.


----------



## Soundchasm (May 6, 2014)

homebrewz said:


> Any frame issues with the old truck? Just curious.. I've been reading both good and bad stories about rusty frames in the late 90's to early 00's trucks.



The program is a little confusing and nobody understands all of it, but if (when) the frame failed (hammer knocks a good dent or hole), Toyota would either buyback the truck at 1.5x KBB or replace the frame, depending on the year.  Some folks had to jump through hoops, and the process went smoothly for others.  As the original owner of a 2002, I got the undercoating in 2010, and that extends frame warranty to 15 years.  I need my frame to fail before 2017!

Congrats to the OP on the new ride.  Looks sweet!


----------



## hossthehermit (May 6, 2014)

valley ranch said:


> hermit, You from Texas?



No ............


----------



## homebrewz (May 6, 2014)

Soundchasm said:


> The program is a little confusing and nobody understands all of it, but if (when) the frame failed (hammer knocks a good dent or hole), Toyota would either buyback the truck at 1.5x KBB or replace the frame, depending on the year.  Some folks had to jump through hoops, and the process went smoothly for others.  As the original owner of a 2002, I got the undercoating in 2010, and that extends frame warranty to 15 years.  I need my frame to fail before 2017!



I've been reading both good and bad stories from around the web on the frame replacements. It seems Toyota is trying to bring the frame replacement campaign to an end leaving some folks out of luck and with a bad frame. I think some of it is from people not getting the undercoating in the specified time period. I've owned 4 Toyota trucks from '87 to '94, and I probably wouldn't get a late 90's to early 00's model unless I knew the frame had been replaced.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (May 6, 2014)

homebrewz said:


> I've been reading both good and bad stories from around the web on the frame replacements. It seems Toyota is trying to bring the frame replacement campaign to an end leaving some folks out of luck and with a bad frame. I think some of it is from people not getting the undercoating in the specified time period. I've owned 4 Toyota trucks from '87 to '94, and I probably wouldn't get a late 90's to early 00's model unless I knew the frame had been replaced.



The bad frames goes back to the body change half way through 1989.  I had a 89 hi lux which had IFS but the whole TOYOTA badge on the grill instead of the logo that the '90 trucks got.  The "recall". Only went back to mid '90s because of a statute of limitations on liability for  craftsmanship or something like that.  I have a friend who is a Toyota truck  mechanic explain it to me.  I ended up scraping my tuick for $500 because it just want safe to drive anymore.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 6, 2014)

Congratulations! My first and only brandy new truck was a '96 F250. I don't see another new one in my future.


----------



## jharkin (May 7, 2014)

NIce Truck hoss!  a Tundra?


We had been looking at trading the little car in on a sedan but lately my wife is warming up to the idea of a pickup... Loaded full size is a bit out of budget and beyond our needs but im thinking a nice economical Tacoma might be worth a look.


----------



## hossthehermit (May 7, 2014)

jharkin said:


> NIce Truck hoss!  a Tundra?
> 
> 
> We had been looking at trading the little car in on a sedan but lately my wife is warming up to the idea of a pickup... Loaded full size is a bit out of budget and beyond our needs but im thinking a nice economical Tacoma might be worth a look.



Ayuh, Tundra. Had 2 Tacos, both great trucks, retirement coming in a year or 2 hopefully, needed more towing / hauling capacity.


----------



## bag of hammers (May 9, 2014)

My BIL bought an SR5 (2.5 L 4 cyl) used, way back in the 80's.  The truck had never even seen a gravel road before then.  He put almost 350K on it - that truck worked like crazy, hauled, towed - nice little workhorse.  His brother bought it when there was nothing left of the body (rotted out), pulled the motor, and dropped it into another truck.  They could not kill that thing.


----------



## aeblank (May 21, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## jharkin (May 22, 2014)

jharkin said:


> We had been looking at trading the little car in on a sedan but lately my wife is warming up to the idea of a pickup... Loaded full size is a bit out of budget and beyond our needs but im thinking a nice economical Tacoma might be worth a look.



Update: We put down a deposit on a Taco last weekend.  Factory order, going to be a month but excited to join the new truck club with y'all!


----------



## hossthehermit (May 22, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Update: We put down a deposit on a Taco last weekend.  Factory order, going to be a month but excited to join the new truck club with y'all!


Congrats ...............


----------

